# My Attitude Sucks



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

My work life that is! With my planned "sell it all and go cruising" next year sometime I find my attitude to work really sucks (and I don't even go to an office as I am a field type that works from home if not on the road). I find myself actually thinking about whether I can do a crappy job at work for the next 4-5 months to the point that they just left me go and maybe give me a 3 month severance package. In my mind this is sounding like an excellent plan that allows me to get a full time check for the next few months then get a package and even collect unemployment, all while having time to prep the house for sale and get final details on the boat taken care of.

You all understand what I mean :wink. Have you been there and done that? What was your work attitude like with 6 months to go?


----------



## jorgenl (Aug 14, 2006)

You need to go out on top. That is what you will be remembered for.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

jorgenl said:


> You need to go out on top. That is what you will be remembered for.


You talking about work? I don't care if they remember me at work.


----------



## scratchee (Mar 2, 2012)

Don0190 said:


> You talking about work? I don't care if they remember me at work.


YOU'LL remember you at work!

I think you're mostly joking, but I'm with jorgenl.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

Don... posting such ideas on this 'public' forum may actually work against you... has been detrimental for others on FaceBook...


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

guitarguy56 said:


> Don... posting such ideas on this 'public' forum may actually work against you... has been detrimental for others on FaceBook...


Would never post such a thing on FB, that's just crazy. It's also why I don't have much personal data about myself here on my profile.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Don0190 said:


> You all understand what I mean :wink. Have you been there and done that? What was your work attitude like with 6 months to go?


I guess I must be a bit different - I loved my job, and if health issues wouldn't have damned near killed me, I would still be working nearly every day and every night. Of course, I had a job that some folks would kill for - I'm a musician and singer, performed for a wide variety of audiences, was self employed, made hundreds of dollars, and had more fun than anyone can imagine. Sure, there was lots of pressure to put on a good show during every performance, and when I worked the club circuit you had to deal with drunks, but it was still fun.

Don, it appears, at least from what I've read of your posts lately, that you're pissed at the world in general. Lighten up, put up the sails and go cruising. Take some time to smell the roses. Life's too short to be thinking that way. I should know. It was just six weeks ago when I wasn't sure I would be alive the following day.

Cheers,

Gary  :2 boat:


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

travlineasy said:


> Don, it appears, at least from what I've read of your posts lately, that you're pissed at the world in general.


I'm not pissed at the world, I'm not pissed at anything really. But don't have any love relationship for my work and doubt this is all that usual. If it wasn't for the money that is going to allow me to go cruising at 56 I would look for something else to go do.


----------



## Mark1948 (Jun 19, 2007)

Don,
I don't think your case is unusual. Sounds like a big dose of corporate burnout. Years of pushing hard and working for a company with little if any recognition of a job well done, other than can you take on more work. Unfortunately we all don't love our jobs, maybe parts, but not all of it all the time. Fortunately I transitioned out and worked hard to remain on good terms just in case I needed to go back to work and wanted a reference. Finishing leaving a good record may get you the 3 months severance. No guarantees on the severance pay unless it is iron clad in a contract with no exceptions.


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Hang in there. I, myself am only two weeks away from mi jubilación. Two things happen. First, it takes a lot more effort to maintain your productivity level. And secondly, while all your attention is being devoted to wrapping things up at work and the act of retirement itself, all those preparatory things I had planned to do before the cruise like “getting better at Español” and "finishing up on the bimini" has gone by the wayside. O well, I think I’ll be boning up on my Spanish while on watch. See you cats in Cabo at the end of the month!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Don, 
I can just guess how you feel. However you can convert the situation by using every thought a motivator to cruising. Every hour you are working is helping facilitate your dream.
Beer is $2 a bottle in the Caribbean (not the VIs) so calculate how many beers every hour working is worth. Work REALLY hard and you can booze up more when you get sailing. Simple!

Remember, every productive hour you spend now will reap a multiple benefit!


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Remember, every productive hour you spend now will reap a multiple benefit!


Only reason I've make it the past couple of years, by thinking of the money going into the cruising kitty.


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

*Do not 'burn bridges'*, .... company personnel and bosses can change in a heartbeat, company philosophies can change just as fast - as if you play your remaining cards right, you may find yourself eligible for a remote (on your boat, etc.) income producing consulting capacity ... if you keep your mind open, your mouth and obvious frustrations quiet. And if not with your present employer, then a competitor, etc. Dont burn bridges, keep 'the show' of smiling and nodding going on until the very last. 
Severances are sometimes dependent on how well they like you, etc. 
A well practiced grimace can often look like a smile to others.

Good luck.


----------



## Solar54 (May 9, 2015)

I know exactly how you feel. I loved my job and thought I would retire much later. Once I started thinking about it I realized I could quit today or tomorrow. Then I set a date for next year. 14 months away. Now I think a lot about wether or not I can wait that long. I still like my job, but the idea of being retired and taking off on my boat is becoming more and more appealing. Once I got it in my head I was going to do it, my attitude towards my career has completely changed. Not sure how long I will make it, but then again, I don't care.


----------



## jmiller248 (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm feeling you Don. Waiting 5-6 more years and it takes a lot to go there and smile. A lot of what Mark says is how I feel although not corporate. I have been gong to the same place since 11th grade and I'm 50 now. I'm ready to cut loose and go. It's hard being happy right now. You don't have long. You can do this


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Don, hang in there. I have a tape hanging in my living room. It is now 942 inches long. Every day I cut off an inch. Yours would have been a lot shorter. My advice? Just enjoy the ride without sweating out the small details. You are almost there.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Its called short timers syndrome. 

I have worked some crappy jobs and feel my attitude improve greatly after I have given my two week notice. Knowing it will soon be over makes me very positive. If I had months to wait before going cruising it may be a different story. I once gave a job two week notice because the start of race season was 2 weeks away. This place had such a hostile work atmosphere everyone hated it but the money was good and they did not have other opportunities. My coworkers were surprised i showed up each day and even more so that I appeared to be happy.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Spent most of my younger life working until I had enough to drive or fly somewhere. (a couple of weeks) Finding a sail boat going?? was the bonus. When I built Thane I was cast adrift in a world of uncertainty where living was nearly free on the abundant coast and people paid to sail with me so I could continue to fly to tropical places for the winter. Long term goals and short term plans (reversible as the situation unfolded) . If I'd waited longer or plodded thru a career ,maybe my attitude would be different. Sucks is dependant on expectations .Did OK.and still smiling as the world continuos to play out its glorious melody.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Breeze (Mar 30, 2015)

I own the company I work for so I can't secretly prepare to quit. I do take a one week vacation to cruise on a big boat once per year and the three weeks leading up to that one week off almost kill me every year, trying to get everything in line for my employees and customers so they don't have to deal with a lot of crap while I am gone. I have been doing this for almost thirty years and sailed past 60 two years ago. I would love to sell a good portion of my responsibilities and go sailing for a few years but my wife, son, and grandkids wouldn't be too happy with me............ I do get to spend some quality time sailing in small rentals when we go to the Caribbean and next week I will be touring the Battleship Iowa, the USS Jeremiah O'Brien and USS Pampanito, and the USS Enterprise which, although they are not sailing ships, will still fill my week with wonderment. 

Don't take life so serious and maybe you will find that you enjoy it more. Happiness and contentment are not found in things.


----------



## VallelyJ (Nov 21, 2008)

Speaking from my own experience, your attitude towards your work may be the fuel keeping your sailing dream lit. Once work ends, you'll have to discipline yourself to stay with it, as a sedentary life can be very seductive and rob you of incentive. To the extent that this may be true of you, look at your job as a source of motivation, as well as money. Can you cut back on your hours instead? That will keep the fire lit under you, keep some money coming in, and still allow you time to prepare.
JV


----------



## Erindipity (Nov 29, 2014)

I had a Lovely Job, and a Lovely Career.
(It took no small effort on my part to keep it so.)

I'm retired now. 

I finally just got too damn slow, and I regretted that one time that I was moved into Management. (A Short and Silly Time.)

The funny thing is, for years at a time, I just _Worked_. I liked Working back then.
And the Paychecks rolled into my Retirement Accounts for all those years, pretty much unmolested.

Working at something that one Loves, for a Retirement payoff, beats the Hell out of working at something that one Loathes, for the same goal.


Life only has a Forward Arrow.

¬erindipity


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

VallelyJ said:


> Can you cut back on your hours instead?


No. The only way I could get less would be to tell the company I wanted to do less and that is too much of a risk (even though for years they haven't been able to find a person to fill the other position in my area). At a company I worked at years ago a well regarded employee who had been there 25 years gave his 1 year notice and was let go the next week, lesson on the that was learned. At this time I'm planning on giving my 2 week notice next year and tell them I can stay longer at a reduced load. That way they can keep me a while longer and I can save a little more, but if not I can just start cruising.

I spent the last 7 or so years working with only the thought that I had to do it till I was 55 keeping me sane. That was this year and now I'm in an extra year and of course it is now too late this year to change my mind.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

I think it comes with the sailor/adventurer personality. I hope so anyway. For some reason this made me smile!!!! Bad attitude indeed!!!!! I love it!

I have calculated that I must work until about December 2021, which sucks but I am doing my time one day at a time. For now.... there is no lack of career minded back stabbing a-holes here to needlessly make my day miserable.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

In the end, it's simply a matter of your own self-respect.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

I wanted to retire at 55, money would not let me do it. Then at 60, but the Wife wants to keep working. I cut my work hours, we bought a bigger boat, live on it every other week. Great job, part time, good folks, interesting work, full time benefits. I hate it. HATE IT!

The thing is, I'm just ready to move in. So I'm chaffing at the bridle, impatient. 

Now retiring at 65 on January 15, 2016. I had the same fears as you about being let go after giving notice. Hasen't happened so far. But I don't put it beyond the suits to do such a thing. 

On the other hand transition scares me, I don't like it, even if I know it's for the better. So I'm stuck in this limbo of anticipating change and waiting, waiting, WAITING! Get it over with, be done, kill it, move on and get the transition DONE!

Arrrrgh!


----------



## avenger79 (Jun 10, 2009)

seems like lots of good/parental advice so far. I'm assuming you aren't a teen (I know I read your age) and have no intention of returning to work so the whole make sure they remember you means nothing? 

Let me be the first to say I know exactly what you mean. the way I have been handling it personally is to set baby steps to achieve. you know your end date so that is a step. maybe an anniv could be a step. maybe an end of a project.....

personally I'm pretty much out of steps here, which is fortunate as they have announced we're being moved to Canada LOL

I do try to convince myself that the work I do affords me the play I want. it works, but is beginning to fail me lately. I find very little motivation anymore. of course part of the problem here is working with folks who are absolutely determined to remain a small mom and pop shop from the fifties. anytime you bring up advancements made in the 90's they go completely blank on you and than explain why the 50's was such a good decade. 

truth be told I don't think there is a cure for what you are feeling. you know the end is coming, it becomes very hard to give a damn about a project or company that you will not be part of in a short time, people around you start to seem less interesting as they probably do not sail and certainly do not have the bug to cruise, and your boss yeah what can we say about the boss......

if it helps, my only help would be , you are not alone, 

there are many many people who will never understand what you are saying. rest assured however they are a few of us who know exactly what you mean. if the right moment came along, or the wrong comment was made by so and so, you would walk right out the door and not look back or think twice. 

good luck and hang in there. look at it as your last big accomplishment there is making it to the date YOU CHOOSE to end at.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

avenger79 said:


> and have no intention of returning to work so the whole make sure they remember you means nothing?


I'm not really all that old and can admit to myself that I may not be really for a full time life of not working. So I may go back to work in a different location and a completely different type of job where I steal a job away from some teenager. I have this option open in my mind as I would be debt free and not need "new" money and doing some "mindless" job a few days a week may be a mental benefit. Maybe really my goal is just to be a bum on a boat.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Boat bums have lots of fun.

Gary


----------



## avenger79 (Jun 10, 2009)

Bum on a Boat seems a very respectable title to me. LOL


----------



## DHusk (Sep 17, 2013)

I think I understand your feelings Don. I had a taste of retirement a couple years ago when the company I worked for was bought out by a multinational, then broken up and the pieces absorbed or sold. I loved everything about that job, it was very disappointing to lose it. 

I was out of work for the better part of a year. I found that I adjusted to retirement well and decided it was what I was meant to do! Then a year ago, a former coworker offered me a job at a large corporation that paid reasonably well. She couldn't explain exactly what my job would be, but it sounded ok, so I took it. Now, I can't wait for the next 14 months to pass so I can get back to what I'm good at...retirement. Job is a bore and only rarely fulfilling. The wife is on board with giving cruising full time a try so that is what keeps me motivated. Just keep filling the kitty!


----------



## polaris2.11 (Mar 21, 2012)

Same boat here pretty much. Good to know there are others aboard.

Retirement has been much on my mind of late. By 'reasonable' calculations, 2020 is the last year I'll work for money (I'll be 59), but it would not take much for me to move that date ahead. I'd find a way to make it.

Meanwhile, every year I work and save puts two years in the cruising kitty. Plus, they really do treat me well at work - a tough job to leave.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

polaris2.11 said:


> Retirement has been much on my mind of late. By 'reasonable' calculations, 2020 is the last year I'll work for money (I'll be 59), *but it would not take much for me to move that date ahead. I'd find a way to make it.*


Not really as hard to do as it sounds. Using my super rich expensive cruising budget (that's what SN people say it is) of $3000/mo, I run out of a positive bank account at 81 (still have an income just have to reduce the wild a crazy party life). If I change that to $4000/mo I party till 74,but if I change it to $2500 I party till I've 100.

It's hard to decide what's "reasonable"


----------



## polaris2.11 (Mar 21, 2012)

Yup, 'reasonable' is indeed tough to define. Many folks (including professional financial advisers) would call my 'reasonable' calcs 'risky at best', but you gotta do what you gotta do. I won't be as well off as you expect to be, but reckon on having a good time all the same. I may just quit this silly job in 2016 instead of 2020. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Don0190 said:


> .. if I change it to $2500 I party till I've 100.


Start drinking cheap beer now.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

polaris2.11 said:


> Yup, 'reasonable' is indeed tough to define. Many folks (including professional financial advisers) would call my 'reasonable' calcs 'risky at best',.


I had a finical adviser look at my cals and spreadsheet a year ago. Boy was I shocked when he said it worked and that I was being too conservative. Of course I'm afraid to look to see how much money I've lost the last couple of months.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Sal Paradise said:


> Start drinking cheap beer now.


I just changed my spreadsheet to wait till we are 67 to collect social security. Can party till we are 106 now, so we will just plan drinking the good stuff :laugh


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

Whenever someone says to me "I love my job" I ask the question: "If they stopped your salary tomorrow, would you continue going to work?" Alternately, If you won a giant Lotto, would you carry on working? If the answer to either of those is yes, then you love your job, if the answer is no,you don't. It would be truer to say "If I really have to work, this job is what I love to do" but I love my job? Nah, not really, maybe that applies to Mother Theresa, not to sailors.

I'm down to three months of work - the line is in the sand and it ain't moving. My wife and I have both given notice, our current home goes on auction in two weeks, we're having a "total contents" garage sale shortly after to sell what we can, the rest goes to a charity shop and what they don't want goes to landfill.

Then we move up north to prep the boat and in May we're off to the islands (no point going sooner, cyclone/hurricane season starts in the South Pacific next month).

As far as giving notice to quit your job - I gave my employer 5 months notice. They appreciate it because it gives them time to plan for my departure. so no bridges burned and as someone else said, there remains opportunity to consult to the company in the future. It also means that if they wanted me to leave sooner, they can only do it by paying me until the end of my notice - else it's an unfair labor practice.

I saw a slogan on the back of a truck in the traffic the other day: "Only lazy people get bored". That is exactly what I believe - I can't wait for retirement. But I am going to miss my salary check.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Breeze (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm guessing none of you guys are farmers.....


----------



## popeye31 (Sep 18, 2015)

Man you hang in there ! Im 40 still have my student loan to pay off , a mortgage, 4 young children and a job I hate. but it gets the bills paid. I would love to shove off tomorrow but I have a lot longer to go than you my friend. By the time im just getting my first sun burns heading towards the islands you will be a seasoned Island hopper.


----------



## PnJ (Sep 24, 2015)

Don, 
Never sell out! Working like crap and forcing a severance on your company is a **** way to go. I left a 20 year career to drive a cab in Chicago and eventually here in Florida. I'm about to make the transition to living on a boat and eventually just living on the boat with no work. Take a moment and figure out what is really eating at you and fix that. Work sucks, that why it's not called FUN or PLAY. 
You're about to go out, so go out in style and as noted above, it's not about how they'll remember you, it's about how you'll remember you. 
Best of luck no matter how you get there.


----------



## Michael K (Feb 27, 2006)

One day you may need a workplace reference. If you slack off at the end that is how you'll be remembered. It is only a few more months, so keep on keeping on and take notes now for a possible exit interview; that interview could really make you stand out if you have valuable and constructive suggestions for your employer. This may not be what you want to hear right now, but it is something to think about. Again, it is only a few more months.


----------



## Adele-H (Nov 18, 2012)

self employed, no retirement, no benefits...so I have been semi retired all my life, now retiring would be nice but no cigar....retirement is going to be the ride from work to the morgue in the ambulance.
So I work, I do good work and I sail, I take good cruises and life is good.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

For me,,Work was sailing . Building,repair and maintenance on mine and others was entertainment. Some health issue comes along quick enough and gets your attention. Then you deal with that too. Lots of time.


----------



## Bruce3966 (Feb 8, 2015)

Interesting thread. Me, 55 and 7 years to go. I do like (not love) my job because I work from home and travel occasionally but I love to travel and see new places and the Fortune 100 company I work for treats me very well. Married 25 years and have 3 daughters in college. Have been saving for retirement ever since my military days late 70's early 80's. I truly am thankful to have a job period in today's world. I think I would go at 58 but everything changes when you have kids in college....it's all about responsibility. If I was single I think I would have retired at 50. IF one has saved somewhat of a nest egg, retirement age ALL DEPENDS on how you want to live. I could easily live on a sailboat for $3000/month.

I have always thought life is backwards...we should get a million after high school and start work when we hit 65. It's a** backwards. 

Now if I was that new Powerball winner just an hour and a half from me in Michigan who will take home a cool 197 million after tax, well then....I would call into work the day after I got the millions and ask them where they would like their company car dropped off and their laptop & phone shipped.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

I was retired and my wife was working an IT job in Jersey City for a big financial company. We lived onboard at Liberty Landing. June survived the first five sets of layoffs after the financial collapse and we were planning to head off sailing in 18 months. It was a good system. She made money and I spent it on the boat. Then one April morning she called to tell me to pick her up on the sidewalk in front of the company - she had been pink-slipped at least with a package. I guess the company, which never actually lost money, needed her pay to pay for the CEO's super maxi with the company name on it. The folks at Liberty Landing were nice us enough to let us off our dockage contract (about$10k) that had just started and we were off cruising. It way a late spring and we were about the only boat anchored in various places on Long Island installing solar panels and a Monitor.


----------



## avenger79 (Jun 10, 2009)

killarney_sailor said:


> I was retired and my wife was working an IT job in Jersey City for a big financial company. We lived onboard at Liberty Landing. June survived the first five sets of layoffs after the financial collapse and we were planning to head off sailing in 18 months. It was a good system. She made money and I spent it on the boat. Then one April morning she called to tell me to pick her up on the sidewalk in front of the company - she had been pink-slipped at least with a package. I guess the company, which never actually lost money, needed her pay to pay for the CEO's super maxi with the company name on it. The folks at Liberty Landing were nice us enough to let us off our dockage contract (about$10k) that had just started and we were off cruising. It way a late spring and we were about the only boat anchored in various places on Long Island installing solar panels and a Monitor.


been through a lay off that was similar myself. now days people think I'm selfish as I work for me. that is not to say self employed, I work for a company but I give them no special loyalty at all. if they didn't pay me I wouldn't be here. I don't own the product and the damn doors won't bolt shut if I don't show up. 
when I'm sick I take a sick day, when I need a break I take a vacation and I don't feel one damn bit guilty about it.
Funny we announced being moved out of country this week. Many here are working harder than ever. I guess they feel as though if they perk up now the co will notice and take them with. or maybe not close at all, because the co cares about them......
big business doesn't give a hoot about you, your family, or how well you performed the last few weeks. references are basically allowed to ask one question. "would you hire this person back" if you have a skill they need and you did your job the answer will be yes.

we are basically in the midst of a volatile situation here. will we be let go, will we be kept........

funny I have been asked by a few what I will do. I am the oldest in my dept.......

not old enough to sail off just yet, but not sure I will remain in this industry. kids are grown, money in the bank, I have made my "mark" if this comes to an end I think I will be finding a job. just a job.


----------



## ottos (Aug 12, 2008)

Omatako said:


> As far as giving notice to quit your job - I gave my employer 5 months notice. They appreciate it because it gives them time to plan for my departure. so no bridges burned and as someone else said, there remains opportunity to consult to the company in the future. It also means that if they wanted me to leave sooner, they can only do it by paying me until the end of my notice - else it's an unfair labor practice.


My neighbor gave his employer about two months notice when he decided to move on....They told him to pack up immediately. Sometimes it doesn't pay to be nice....


----------



## avenger79 (Jun 10, 2009)

yeah it's funny most businesses are willing to treat their employees like complete crap and other employees see it happen. than they turn around and tell employees they should "take ownership" hep the co find cost savings, ask you to give up vacation for co etc.
then they wonder why people don't always want to do that.

what absolutely blows my mind though is the folks who give everything up for a co that they know, will take them off at the knees in a minute if they feel the need.

personally I have always thought those were the folks who didn't feel qualified in their job. thought they couldn't get another job etc. 

I leave my resume out constantly and never turn down a chance to talk to a perspective new employer. if they have a good offer, I'm gone.


----------



## fryewe (Dec 4, 2004)

Only one person is in control of whether one is "happy" or "satisfied" with their life.

Disappointments are inevitable, but satisfaction is not a temporary condition...it's a product of one's mindset.

A person who is dissatisfied in their situation needs to first look at himself, then at his environment.

We have a lot of control, and can influence our environment in major ways without changing our location or amount of jingle in the pocket.

Life is what you make it...

Of course, I may be wrong...


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

fryewe

you seem like a guy who could stand to read about the Just World Hypothesis. Wikipedia is your friend.


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

Omatako said:


> Whenever someone says to me "I love my job" I ask the question: "If they stopped your salary tomorrow, would you continue going to work?" Alternately, If you won a giant Lotto, would you carry on working? If the answer to either of those is yes, then you love your job, if the answer is no,you don't. It would be truer to say "If I really have to work, this job is what I love to do" but I love my job? Nah, not really, maybe that applies to Mother Theresa, not to sailors.
> 
> I'm down to three months of work - the line is in the sand and it ain't moving. My wife and I have both given notice, our current home goes on auction in two weeks, we're having a "total contents" garage sale shortly after to sell what we can, the rest goes to a charity shop and what they don't want goes to landfill.
> 
> ...


I've actually had that discussion. If I won the Lotto, I'd still do what I do, but on my terms rather than worrying about what admin wants.
As far as leaving, I've had both happen- the consulting thing after and the walk to the door the day I told them I was done. They both worked out well.


----------



## fryewe (Dec 4, 2004)

Sal Paradise said:


> fryewe
> 
> you seem like a guy who could stand to read about the Just World Hypothesis. Wikipedia is your friend.


I'm familiar with it.

The world isn't just, nor fair. It just _is._

And it is filled with opportunities.

Live by the motto..."Don't let any one SOB ruin your whole day."


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

At a fairly young age I became the IT Manager of a mid-sized family-owned printing company.

17 years later I'm still doing it, and I work with people that have been here even longer. I feel pretty lucky to have stumbled into such a friendly and supportive work environment. The family I work for is great.

It's still work, though. Someday I'll have enough saved to give them a six-month notice, then my wife and I can retire to a life filled with travel, fighting crime, and helping those that no one else will help. Or is that the A Team?


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Minnie, If you're planning on getting the A-Team back together, then I want to play the "Howling Mad" Murdock role!


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

*i pity the fool!*


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

O.K., We got Hannibal, Murdock and B.A. Baracus... Who can we get for "Face"?


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

talk about a thread hijack


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Hijack because my attitude doesn't suck? For those who are keeping score, I am now ten days away from jubilación. I'm excited about my new freedom, but a little sad that I'm ending a long and engaging career. I have been busy tying up loose ends, handing off responsibilities and writing down my tribal knowledge for those who will follow me. There are a couple of projects just starting up which look very interesting that I'll be able to start but sadly, not be around to bring to fruition. Retirement is a mixed blessing.


----------



## Erindipity (Nov 29, 2014)

"O.K., We got Hannibal, Murdock and B.A. Baracus... Who can we get for "Face"?"

I'm no good at Face, but I'd make a great Starbuck:










¬erindipity


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

If your're so easily sidetracked ,does not bode well for handling your new found freedom.


----------



## jmiller248 (Aug 16, 2015)

fryewe said:


> Only one person is in control of whether one is "happy" or "satisfied" with their life.
> 
> Disappointments are inevitable, but satisfaction is not a temporary condition...it's a product of one's mindset.
> 
> ...


Even though I posted earlier about my dislike of my job what you said makes so much sense. I am only disgruntled because I choose to be. I even tell others "if you hate it here so much then leave". We have a young lady that works with us. She tells me to get my happy pants on. Apparently I am the problem! Lol

All in all if I had to worry about being back in the workforce besides home depot or Lowes I would want to end off on a good note.


----------



## fryewe (Dec 4, 2004)

> We have a young lady that works with us. She tells me to get my happy pants on.


I wish I could "like" this a dozen times.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Well Don there is a lot of planning and learning to do while you "phone it in" so I suggest biding your time and doing a minimally decent job while atthe same time initiating as much learning as possible. 

What is your sailing back ground and what's your plan?


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Sal Paradise said:


> What is your sailing back ground and what's your plan?


Cruising is not having anywhere to be and no schedule to get there. That's my plan.

I've never sailed, should I start?


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

I suspect you have bigger problems than a job you think sucks. Most human endeavours at some point including sailing have periods that suck, we just have to get through them in order to achieve a goal.

Put on your happy pants, go take sailing lessons and find out if sailing sucks too much for you.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Don0190 said:


> Cruising is not having anywhere to be and no schedule to get there. That's my plan.


It is actually quite a bit more complicated than that. There are the realities of weather, bureaucracy, and logistics to deal with. The first time we were in Grenada after coming down from North America some cruisers asked us what our plans were. It had never occurred to us that you do need to have at least general plans for where and when.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

My attitude is a little better at the moment because people actually seemed to believe a post :thewave:


----------



## scratchee (Mar 2, 2012)

> ...go take sailing lessons and find out if sailing sucks too much for you.


I recommend you learn as you go. There's nothing you can learn in a classroom that you can't learn better out on the open ocean with your rigging howling and your deck awash. Did Noah need lessons? No, he did not.


----------



## goat (Feb 23, 2014)

Don0190 said:


> My attitude is a little better at the moment because people actually seemed to believe a post :thewave:


Once again, the missing sarcasm emoticon could have ruined your 'never sailed' post and you'd be having a miserable day. I've got six months (max) to go too. I get it.

goat


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

scratchee said:


> I recommend you learn as you go. There's nothing you can learn in a classroom that you can't learn better out on the open ocean with your rigging howling and your deck awash. Did Noah need lessons? No, he did not.


Sort of like the old saying "the most effective bilge pump is a frightened man with a bucket."


----------



## goat (Feb 23, 2014)

scratchee said:


> I recommend you learn as you go. There's nothing you can learn in a classroom that you can't learn better out on the open ocean with your rigging howling and your deck awash. Did Noah need lessons? No, he did not.


He did run aground I believe.

goat


----------



## XSrcing (Aug 22, 2015)

“Oh, you hate your job? Why didn't you say so? There's a support group for that. It's called EVERYBODY, and they meet at the bar.”" -George Carlin


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

fryewe said:


> I'm familiar with it.
> 
> The world isn't just, nor fair. It just _is._
> 
> ...


Nope.

I can tell you that is_ NOT_ the thrust of the Just World Hypothesis study.

The point is that human beings will tend to make up a story to explain an injustice. It's so basic to our nature to do this that most people are never even aware they are doing it.

Frequently the "story" tends to center around the "fact" that the unfortunate brought this upon themselves through their actions or attitude. Blame the victim.

Psychologists think this is a sort of mental self protection. To wit: The bad things can't happen to them as long as they do X, Y or Z. The world is just and so therefore I can control events.

What is weird is that once you become aware of this tendency, you start seeing it all over the place and a lot of things people do and say that seem irrational start to make sense.

Could that explain Robin Walbridge and the sinking of Bounty for example? I mean, he had just done a refit of the boat and he caulked the seams with home depot's best sealant, he took the Navy personnel out for a sail and he trained his crew as best he could - nothing bad was going to happen to Bounty after all that goodness, right?

Now - fair disclosure - my attitude also sucks.


----------



## fryewe (Dec 4, 2004)

Sal Paradise said:


> Nope.
> 
> I can tell you that is_ NOT_ the thrust of the Just World Hypothesis study.


Didn't mean to infer that that was the thrust...only that I was familiar with the theory. All the rest is what I think about the world after decades of dealing with it.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

XSrcing said:


> "Oh, you hate your job? Why didn't you say so? There's a support group for that. It's called EVERYBODY, and they meet at the bar."" -George Carlin


That got copied into my list of favorite quotes.

Thanks


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Came back from the end of year awards meeting/dinner/trip yesterday. Any guesses to how my attitude is for another year currently?


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Well, I'm guessing you didn't win any awards


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Sal Paradise;3108042
Now - fair disclosure - my attitude also sucks.[/QUOTE said:


> I missed this the first time, lets start a club :laugher
> 
> At the moment my sailing attitude also sucks. It was nasty all month of October so I moved the boat to the dock last weekend for haul out. Now it it is sunny and 70 out!
> 
> Told my wife that I should give my notice for leaving next May. She is worried that the company would just let me go once I give it to them (just had a good work review). I even did a pro/con list for doing it and the only real con is if they decided to just give me the boot. But I actually have some pros to go with that. I find it "funny" that I can not really feel like I can predict how the company will react.


----------



## sharkbait (Jun 3, 2003)

1


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

sharkbait said:


> I resemble that remark. This summer, needing new sails and beer money, I took a job as a dock hand. It worked out well, perhaps because I didn't need to take it too seriously. FWIW I've been retired since '08.


Yeah, I mentioned my plan to the marina Dockmaster and she responded "you want a job driving the launch next year". That may be more job responsibility than I want.


----------



## sharkbait (Jun 3, 2003)

1


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Been looking at house prices and the job market in Florida. I need to lose my job to force me to move!


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

last month I was thinking of giving 5 or 6 month notice. But I haven't because I still have no feeling for whether it is going to end up screwing me. Going to meetings the next 1.5 days and wonder if that will help make the decision.


----------



## Kellykito (Jan 9, 2016)

I have a worse attitude than you have only I have 4-1/2 years to go. I hate to wish these 4-1/2 years away but after 40 years of engineering work staring into a computer monitor has taken it's toll. Count your blessings.


----------



## goat (Feb 23, 2014)

I feel your pain Don. March 1st is when I've got to decide whether to give notice or not. House is sold, I'm ready to leave work, but...... I'm in a comfortable job that pays waaay too much money and gives me a ton of time off plus a carrot dangling in front of me every couple of months. The four month notice I'm giving is typed out and ready to go with just a press of the 'send' button. 
Can I live on 10% of what I'm making now? I guess I'll find out. Going sailing for the next nine days to help make my decision. A fatal explosion in the same area I work, but at another facility, is also helping make my decision.

Keep us up on what you do.

goat


----------



## Scotty C-M (Aug 14, 2013)

Don, you're in a great place. Ready to retire in a year? Going sailing? Congratulations. My last year of work before retiring I considered my victory lap. I did my best work, and at the same time I didn't give a s--t what anyone else thought. It was great. I left feeling that I had done it my way, and had a big smile. I'm never going back, but I'm glad I gave it my best shot. That's just how it worked for me. Life is always full of ups and downs (and none of us get out of it alive), so carpe diem. Best wishes on the cruising!


----------



## k7el (Jan 5, 2013)

Don0190 said:


> last month I was thinking of giving 5 or 6 month notice.


Unless there is some really compelling reason to give them advance notice, I wouldn't even think of telling them that far in advance. Nothing to gain and potentially a lot to lose. Once you give notice, everything changes and often not for the better.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

Don... Agree with others unless you own your own business or are independently working for yourself it will cause some grief with coworkers knowing you are leaving and perhaps it may work in your favor by causing you to leave faster?

I'm sort of semi-retired but still own the business... I work out of the house but do go in the office maybe a day or two a week or when my service is required by my other employees... I like to travel a lot and do so for my clients (next client may be Japan or China again) but sometimes send out my employees if I'm busy. My wife teaches and she loves her work... she is 7 years younger than I so I have to wait for her to retire (teachers full retirement pension) and that's when she is 62... I'll be 69 yrs old then... a young old man! Ha ha... I would love to give myself notice I'm leaving... as soon as I hand the business to my son... he is in med school at the moment.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

After working for 65 years of my life, I retired last August, primarily from health issues. Still work a couple days a month until April, then the bar and pantry get stocked and the sails go up - I'll stop when I feel like it, come home when the urge hits me, then cruise to Marathon Key, florida next October.

Oh Yeah!

Gary


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Well I'm got some thinking to do. Staying another 3 months might be worth around $60k in ESOP stock. I was willing to give up say $10k in future money, but $60k for a few more months may be too much for me to accept.

But, I still may give my notice because I think as long as I just keep doing my job they would be on real shaky ground to just let me go. I really want to do the right thing, I just don't want to get screwed for doing it.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

I agree you're mostly kidding but the situation you describe smacks of bad Karma.

Things like that have a way of biting you later in life. If you're collecting a paycheck you have a duty to put in the effort.


----------



## sharkbait (Jun 3, 2003)

1


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

I retired last week. Well, I changed from part time to "casual". So I can still do work, I just get no benefits, and I don't have to work. 

I'm 65 and hung around a year to get fully vested I the ESOP. That was about 10k. And my Wife wanted to work a year longer. 

I gave months of notice to my boss. And pretty much everyone knew for months when I was going. That worked for me. But...I had several colleagues that, for whatever reason, got let go in the past year. All about my age or older. There are a lot of hard feeling tithe company from them. I'm rather astonished there haven't been an age discrimination suit. I don't know why I was so blessed, maybe something to do with my attitude. I came to this job with the understanding it was to be part time as I wound down to retirement and I stayed out of management. 

All in all it was my best job ever, but I'm still thrilled to go. I can tell I was just totally fed up with the corporate BS. I didn't give a rats ass and spoke my mind, politely, but freely. Not that it did any good. The system just cranks on, dead or alive, mostly dead.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Not dead, just soulless psychopathy. Terminating people who are approaching retirement is rising again - the CPR railroad here was notorious for it years ago before vesting laws were introduced - fire people on their 64th birthday and that sort of thing.

Only a fool or sucker demonstrates loyalty to a contemporary corporation - you certainly won't receive any in return - but you do owe them a days work for a days pay.


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

Don0190 said:


> Well I'm got some thinking to do. Staying another 3 months might be worth around $60k in ESOP stock. I was willing to give up say $10k in future money, but $60k for a few more months may be too much for me to accept.
> 
> But, I still may give my notice because I think as long as I just keep doing my job they would be on real shaky ground to just let me go. I really want to do the right thing, I just don't want to get screwed for doing it.


I was in your situation, sort of, a few years ago. I was considering leaving my full time job to start my own company. My boss found out, by a VERY roundabout way, that I was planning on leaving in a few months. They confronted me about it, and I told them straight up, yes, in three months I'm outta here. Those last three months sucked....it was amazing how fast I was not included in meetings anymore, and things just started happening around me, without my input. I was a little put off as I had more experience than everyone else combined in my department, and had done everyone else's job, including my boss'. I sucked it up, and put in my time, but more than a little resentful about it.

I don't know what you do for a living, as different environments have different etiquette for notification. I would keep the notice as short as possible without burning too many bridges...and take the money, 50K is worth it just for your sake....screw the company...


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

Landcruiser said:


> I was in your situation, sort of, a few years ago. I was considering leaving my full time job to start my own company. My boss found out, by a VERY roundabout way, that I was planning on leaving in a few months. They confronted me about it, and I told them straight up, yes, in three months I'm outta here. Those last three months sucked....it was amazing how fast I was not included in meetings anymore, and things just started happening around me, without my input. I was a little put off as I had more experience than everyone else combined in my department, and had done everyone else's job, including my boss'. I sucked it up, and put in my time, but more than a little resentful about it.
> 
> I don't know what you do for a living, as different environments have different etiquette for notification. I would keep the notice as short as possible without burning too many bridges...and take the money, 50K is worth it just for your sake....screw the company...


In their eyes (I've been the young guy watching this from the other side) they have 3 months to figure out how to do it without you with your input only needed if they F up significantly and need your experience to bail them out. It's a natural thing.


----------



## JackCalico (Aug 27, 2014)

Timing is everything. When the timing is right, leap. But try not to leave a mess behind you on your way out. Sometimes you have to go back to that mess and the worse you leave it, the harder it is to clean up. Instead, maybe start opening up about your plans to some of the cool and nice people at your work. That way, when you go in every day, you are met with encouragement and discussions about your plans rather than just dull work conversation. Chances are there are probably a handful of people you work with that feel the same way. Their support could go a long way. Who knows. But good luck.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

JackCalico said:


> Timing is everything. When the timing is right, leap. But try not to leave a mess behind you on your way out. Sometimes you have to go back to that mess and the worse you leave it, the harder it is to clean up. Instead, maybe start opening up about your plans to some of the cool and nice people at your work. That way, when you go in every day, you are met with encouragement and discussions about your plans rather than just dull work conversation. Chances are there are probably a handful of people you work with that feel the same way. Their support could go a long way. Who knows. But good luck.


That is very good advice and one not to take lightly... case in point I have worked with companies where many of the contractor/consultants were recently retired managers, technical fellows, experts in their fields that have come back to work due to screw ups or poor management of projects by those that took the projects on by less experienced younger employees or by having the recently retired person leave with the brain trust. In those cases the company has paid upwards of $125-200 (sometimes more) an hour on a C2C contract with 20-30 hours max time per week... Not bad compensation for a retiree... but burn those bridges or go out with a bang and things may not be in your favor. My 2cents... if it matters any.


----------



## Dancin' Bare (Dec 30, 2015)

I quit my job, sold my house and relocated to a new state in June of 2015 to play on my boat in the PNW. Before I went out the career door, I gave my absolute best effort. It was really important to me to know that I did the best I could for the people that I worked for and with. I still talk with old colleagues, clients and friends. Now that i have time to reflect, I'm glad that I did do my best. I'm grateful for the support that I had. I feel really good about what I achieved and contributed. I sleep really well at night except when its blowing like hell when I'm on the hook. You will look back. Its how you want to see your self that will make the difference.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Don0190 said:


> Well I'm got some thinking to do. Staying another 3 months might be worth around $60k in ESOP stock. I was willing to give up say $10k in future money, but $60k for a few more months may be too much for me to accept.


Turns out I got my various accounts confused in my mind. It might be worth about $90k because this year 71% of company stock may go into the ESOP. This would be about 18% of my assets.

I'm almost upset about it messing up my cruising plan. I take it back, I am upset as I have spent the last few years with the cruising plan in my mind keeping me going.

later - never mind I got some more plan info and I may be able to go cruising as planned (the years allotment not going to be what I thought)


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Well hurt my knee the other week (the left one as I hurt the right one last year). This has pushed me over the edge as I'm not feeling very motivated to keep working, which is the same as continuing to get hurt.

So today I turned in my notice for end of May. Now I will see what the company and my attitude decides to do. But I'm now more committed to my cruising plan.


----------



## CJT (Jan 31, 2016)

Congrats Don from a newbie here and best of luck.
It took me about 3 months or so to let go and shift to retirement mode. My father never could manage the transition from work... just kept going until he couldn't anymore.
I don't mind admitting that I thought retirement would be some magic door I would pass through and the world would be a better place. Ah, what fools these morons be. I actually got a bit lost and my initiative went missing.
I finally got back top work on my cruising plans and my boat but this only happened when I used my morning walks as a time to conciously, and sometimes out loud tell myself that no one was going to be after me for stuff etc. and that the field was clear to build a new life. This from a creative guy (degree in theatre) who always resented having to have a job.
Not surprising I suppose how the long years in the habit of working took hold.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Don0190 said:


> So today I turned in my notice for end of May. Now I will see what the company and my attitude decides to do. But I'm now more committed to my cruising plan.


I wondered what that huge round of applause was for...

Congratulations


----------



## k7el (Jan 5, 2013)

Sounds like a plan. Congrats. I'd be ready to leave a lot sooner than May just in case...


----------



## utchuckd (Apr 4, 2010)

Don0190 said:


> So today I turned in my notice for end of May. Now I will see what the company and my attitude decides to do. But I'm now more committed to my cruising plan.


Congrats from one Don to another!


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Don0190 said:


> Well hurt my knee the other week (the left one as I hurt the right one last year). This has pushed me over the edge as I'm not feeling very motivated to keep working, which is the same as continuing to get hurt.
> 
> So today I turned in my notice for end of May. Now I will see what the company and my attitude decides to do. But I'm now more committed to my cruising plan.


Well it's been 4 weeks since I quit working at my job. My attitude as GREATLY improved :laugh

The funnier thing is that my knees are also improving! That's even with all the home improvement stuff I've doing to get it ready to sell.


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

Don0190 said:


> jorgenl said:
> 
> 
> > You need to go out on top. That is what you will be remembered for.
> ...


I care how I will be remembered at work. I struggle with maintaining the commitment because I would rather be out sailing, but, I do take pride in my career and my job, and I have done some things in my job in the last few years where I have accomplished some things that people said couldn't be done.

I've been training my replacement and I have shown him how I accomplished the things that others doubted. He has been inspired to maintain what I did.

When I was in high school, I was an evening janitor at a YMCA. I received compliments from the day staff on how clean I kept the locker rooms and bathrooms. I've come a long way from that kind of work but I have tried to take pride in every job I've done however great or small.

For me, it just feels better to leave on a high note. I do it for me more than anything. It just feels better somehow. Sometimes I've had co-workers say, "That's good enough, who's going to know anyway?" The answer is, "you'll know".

But, yeah, some days it's hard to keep the positive attitude and motivation going.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Some jobs they notice and remember. Some do not. 

Don! get out on the water.


----------



## Zarathu (May 26, 2014)

After 6 years or so, hardly anyone will remember you. Some of the brochures, procedures, paperwork that everybody uses will remain as a representative of you, but no one will remember where it came from.

My wife started her own Quaker School in 1994. It grew to more than 75 children by 2011 when she retired that year. She went back to visit in 2015, and by then all the administration had changed twice, and all the teachers but one were different. They wouldn't let her into the building because no one there knew who she was. She was the founder of the school itself. When she finally was let in, people had heard her name mentioned occasionally, but no one was there who even knew what she looked like. If it wasn't for her the school would have never existed in the first place.

No administrator in any of the schools I worked in for 33 years still works there, and neither does any secretary. After only 6 years, when I identified myself, they would want to know what I wanted, despite the fact that I worked there for 33 years in a corner office next to the building administrator.

Never go back. You won't like it, and your memories will be tarnished.


----------



## alctel (Jan 25, 2014)

I am quitting in 15 months and leaving to go cruising and I can already feel my motivation crashing. Ugh.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Ahh yes!! Zaranthu I know how she felt. As an architect, I go through that. During the design and construction it seems like I am important. A few days before completion its hectic but glorious. Then the day comes to "give it away" , give the building to the new owners and occupants, all the construction personnel are gone - and I am instantly nobody. I walk away looking back with a strange unsettled feeling. Its over. 

A few years later, I remember it fondly but I can't even go back in as I have no reason to be there and would be just bothering people.


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

Sal Paradise said:


> Ahh yes!! Zaranthu I know how she felt. As an architect, I go through that. During the design and construction it seems like I am important. A few days before completion its hectic but glorious. Then the day comes to "give it away" , give the building to the new owners and occupants, all the construction personnel are gone - and I am instantly nobody. I walk away looking back with a strange unsettled feeling. Its over.
> 
> A few years later, I remember it fondly but I can't even go back in as I have no reason to be there and would be just bothering people.


I guess being an architect is one of those fields where, in most cases, you're better off not having your name remembered. Because one of the surest ways to be remembered is to have one of your designs collapse in tragedy.

That's what happened to architect Jack D. Gillum.


----------



## Zarathu (May 26, 2014)

midwesterner said:


> Jack D. Gillum.


He was a professional engineer, and most likely not the architect who designed the Hyatt.

Most Architects are not professional engineers, and in most places, the design has to be signed off by professional engineers who verify that the design is structurally sound. Gillum signed off on the design. He should have specified upgraded components since that's what professional engineers do.

Most architectural firms have one or two on staff or a company on retainer.


----------

